# Guess what I saw opening morning?



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

November 15th 2004 @ 7:45 I am concentrating on the view out of my blind overlooking the swamp and I see movement through the trees. At first I thought it was a small deer but once it moved into the clearing I saw it, a large cat....at first I thought it was a bobcat(never saw one before so I really had no idea). I noticed three vary distinct features, one it was the size of a German Shepard, two it had a long body and three it had a long tail. After I returned from the morning hunt I told the other guys in the group what I saw and they all said the same thing, a bobcat has no tail, very small in size and real ruffled fur. So I had the people we were staying with print off a picture of a Bobcat and a cougar to see if we were correct in our thinking that I saw a cougar. Yeap, a Cougar...I can't believe it, I wouldn't believe it if I hadn't seen it with my own two eyes. Just thought I would share this story with everyone, once I got home and read how much contraversy surrounds this subject in Michigan I really felt lucky to have seen this animal.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Out of curiosity, where were you? What city?


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

PahtridgeHunter said:


> Out of curiosity, where were you? What city?


Cheboygan County East of the Pellston Airport.


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

great...right when you people get me convinced there's nothing out there in the woods to get me, now you tell me there's cougars around here?:yikes: 

I'm just a few miles from the Pellston airport...great!


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Great your 2nd post and you jump right in with that issue...TROUBLE MAKER...LOL :lol: 

welcome to the site. Have fun !


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

hartman886 said:


> great...right when you people get me convinced there's nothing out there in the woods to get me, now you tell me there's cougars around here?:yikes:
> 
> I'm just a few miles from the Pellston airport...great!


Where are you near the Pellston airport?


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Great your 2nd post and you jump right in with that issue...TROUBLE MAKER...LOL :lol:
> 
> welcome to the site. Have fun !


Sorry, it's just what I saw, it seems that my blind has quite the attraction for deer predators, 2002 we had 3 coyotes running around on the property opening morning. Thanks for the welcome, I have been on here before but forgot my password and the email account I used is closed so I had to re sign up, I wasn't that active anyway but I'm back with a cool story!


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

I live just south of town, but we bowhunt on Ely Road right up against the airport fence, two stands on Robinson Road, Tower Road, Camp Road and off the highway between Pellston and Cheboygan near the sand pits. We rifle hunt on private land off Elder Road near Levering and in Wilderness state park

Not seeing squat this year. We both got a buck, but that's all we've seen. Hopefully the colder weather next week will bring 'em out.

how about you?


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

hartman886 said:


> I live just south of town, but we bowhunt on Ely Road right up against the airport fence, two stands on Robinson Road, Tower Road, Camp Road and off the highway between Pellston and Cheboygan near the sand pits. We rifle hunt on private land off Elder Road near Levering and in Wilderness state park
> 
> Not seeing squat this year. We both got a buck, but that's all we've seen. Hopefully the colder weather next week will bring 'em out.
> 
> how about you?


We are just off of Douglas Lake and we didn't take anything, this is the first year none of us got Doe permits so we were all skunked. We saw alot of deer which is very unusal for the area we have been hunting there for the last 20 years and haven't seen that many deer in a long time. We saw a 4 point and a spike before opening day and we knew there was a 6 point running around which got shot. Saturday and Sunday were good, we saw a lot of deer while bow hunting, I had a 8 yard broadside shot at a doe with two yearling deer so I passed on her but that was it. My guess was it was to warm and they are moving at night. What size bucks did you guys take?


----------



## J - Rod (Oct 27, 2004)

A few years back at Black Lake SF, something darted across the road in front of us - long cat like body, long tail.....my brother swears it was a cougar. I can't say for sure.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Just to warn you YOU WILL get beat up and flamed on this so good luck


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

It's too bad you don't have a photograph then everyone could demonstrate how easy it is to doctor up a picture.


----------



## Moron (Dec 31, 2001)

I urge everyone who hunts the north to carry a camera in the season of 2007, when the dogman will once again appear. I'd love to see some pictures of this legendary beast.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Moron said:


> I urge everyone who hunts the north to carry a camera in the season of 2007, when the dogman will once again appear. I'd love to see some pictures of this legendary beast.


Carry a camera??? Who's the ones with the rifles anyhow,.. SHOOT the dang thing and then there won't be ANY doubt what it WAS!! :lol: 

If I had one prowling around me,.. i'd drop it! 

Better it than me being all mauled up cause it wanted to PLAY! :SHOCKED:


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I guy I know almost hit a big "Yetti or bigfoot type creature" between Seney and Shingleton last week. He was pretty shaken by the time he made it to the next bar. He said at first he thought it was a bow hunter crossing the road, but as he drove closer, he noticed the creature had no bow and a very furry suit. He couldn't get to his camara quick enough to take a picture, though. I'm convinced!
Anyone else see anything like this up there? :evil:


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Magnet said:


> I guy I know almost hit a big "Yetti or bigfoot type creature" between Seney and Shingleton last week. He was pretty shaken by the time he made it to the next bar. He said at first he thought it was a bow hunter crossing the road, but as he drove closer, he noticed the creature had no bow and a very furry suit. He couldn't get to his camara quick enough to take a picture, though. I'm convinced!
> Anyone else see anything like this up there? :evil:



LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Now there are 101 cougar threads :yikes: 


ferg


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Magnet said:


> I guy I know almost hit a big "Yetti or bigfoot type creature" between Seney and Shingleton last week. He was pretty shaken by the time he made it to the next bar. He said at first he thought it was a bow hunter crossing the road, but as he drove closer, he noticed the creature had no bow and a very furry suit. He couldn't get to his camara quick enough to take a picture, though. I'm convinced!
> Anyone else see anything like this up there? :evil:


Yes, I belive!! I heard of a Bear hunter that had 2 hounds killed by a Bigfoot. The DNR said they came back "naturaly" but I think they planted them to help control the deer predation in the UP by killing hunters. You watch it won't be long and they will be crossing the straights when it freezes over and coming into the Northern Lower.. mark my words!


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I was watching out my window yesterday and I swore I seen one dart across the TV screen on the discovery channel. :evil: 

Come on guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Next thing you know they will be tell you that there are wolfs in the lower peninsula. :lol:


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't give a **** if anyone believes I saw it but if it wasn't a Cougar then what was it?


----------

